# 1st to open



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

So how many runs are going to be open and what's the base?


----------



## Yonder_River (Feb 6, 2004)

Only one run will be open at first. A-basin will also be opening some runs on the 21st. Unless your just plain desperate or bored, it's best to wait until later in November when you can spread out a little bit more.


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

here's their snow report:

http://www.skiloveland.com/snowrep/snowrep.asp

apparently they have a 1 inch base!


----------

